# VSA & DMX Color Controll



## ryanhailey (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm using an American DJ (P36 Led) DMX Light with VSA, and I was wondering how you setup VSA to change the colors for this particular light.


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

What DMX interface are you using??? Enntec or Vellman?


----------



## ryanhailey (Jun 25, 2007)

Enntec (open)


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Should have about 4 channel's, one to control flash, fade, on, off, ect., the other's to control each color (RGB) and it's intensity at that point. I'm still half aslep so...


----------

